# WOW, Jobs dead



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't believe Steve Jobs died.

And American original, an incredible mind, a world changer.

loss for words, I'm totally stunned

RIP, Steve


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Very sad news.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sad. He was apple to many people, their stock probably dropped.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sad, sure to some people. 

Relevant to me? Not really.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Sad. He was apple to many people, their stock probably dropped.


That's why the news of his illness was put off from being made public for so long.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

He had everything but more time.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

*Visionary*: having or marked by foresight and imagination

Makes you think about the fact that even with all his money, he couldn't buy his health.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Makes you think about the fact that even with all his money, he couldn't buy his health.


Its poignant that you mentioned this. He caused a minor uproar a few years ago when it was discovered that he magically appeared at the top of a recipient list to receive a organ transplant. I guess money did have something to do with it. Money didn't save him, however.

It won't save anybody. 

And you can't take it with you.

Eat, drink, and pinch a lot of butts while you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hopefully, there are people at Apple that can continue Steve Jobs enthusiasm and vision. Apple has made the connection with humans that Microsoft wish they had.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Its poignant that you mentioned this. He caused a minor uproar a few years ago when it was discovered that he magically appeared at the top of a recipient list to receive a organ transplant. I guess money did have something to do with it. Money didn't save him, however.
> 
> It won't save anybody.
> 
> ...


You are among the few that I saw bringing this up in any thread about his death I have read. I applaud you for remembering it instead of going on about how much a visionary he was. 

I have an always will think Woz is cool. Steve was a jerkwad.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Its poignant that you mentioned this. He caused a minor uproar a few years ago when it was discovered that he magically appeared at the top of a recipient list to receive a organ transplant. I guess money did have something to do with it. Money didn't save him, however.
> 
> It won't save anybody.
> 
> ...


My wife was fine with the eat and drink part... :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> You are among the few that I saw bringing this up in any thread about his death I have read. I applaud you for remembering it instead of going on about how much a visionary he was.
> 
> I have an always will think Woz is cool. Steve was a jerkwad.


I really don't know anything about his personal life and I think it's a pretty common phenomenon that many "visionary" people are (were) jerkwads in their private lives. 
Still, the guy was amazing at what he accomplished in his field and that is all I was referencing to.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, no matter what your opinion of him was, he affected the modern world. In one way or another all of our lives are different because of him.

Not many of us can say that. 

Some say he knew what we wanted before we did, not sure I agree. But his toys sure were readily and eagerly adopted by many. 

And because of him, many people are employed.

He did make a difference while on this plane.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Its poignant that you mentioned this. He caused a minor uproar a few years ago when it was discovered that he magically appeared at the top of a recipient list to receive a organ transplant. I guess money did have something to do with it. Money didn't save him, however.


 
and he couldnt have dropped dead soon enough !!! lifes a bitch aint it


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> and he couldnt have dropped dead soon enough !!! lifes a bitch aint it


hope people are more charitable about your existence when your time has come. 

Ya know what they say about "what goes around" 

or as Lou Reed said:

"Does anybody need to be told over and over
spitting in the wind comes back at you twice as hard"


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Lou Reed:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> hope people are more charitable about your existence when your time has come.
> 
> Ya know what they say about "what goes around"
> 
> ...


 

bill, im a rather independent person so i figure ill go quietly with little fan fair an i wouldnt have it any other way. maybe my comment was a bit overboard but anybody who cuts in line at the organ place deserves whats comming to him, thats ranks up there with slapping a blind person or tripping a cripple


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> bill, im a rather independent person so i figure ill go quietly with little fan fair an i wouldnt have it any other way. maybe my comment was a bit overboard but anybody who cuts in line at the organ place deserves whats comming to him, thats ranks up there with slapping a blind person or tripping a cripple


Oh I agree that buying one's way to the top of the organ list is a little low. BUT two things come to mind.

1) No proof his money unfairly bought his way to the top of the waiting list. YES his money provided him with the doctors who diagnosed his condition as dire. YES his money allowed him to fly to Tennessee to get the transplant on short notice. And perhaps his money allowed it to be known that he was the person in most critical need and a match to an available kidney. But all other accusations are part of the territory for the rich and famous, and very hard to prove. 

2) I remember your comments about me not having 110% proof that the workers in Dover were in violation of the RRP law and I had no right to judge them.

just asking for some consistency of convictions. 

As Lou also said, "spittin' in the wind can only do you harm"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Oh I agree that buying one's way to the top of the organ list is a little low. BUT two things come to mind.
> 
> 1) No proof his money unfairly bought his way to the top of the waiting list. YES his money provided him with the doctors who diagnosed his condition as dire. YES his money allowed him to fly to Tennessee to get the transplant on short notice. And perhaps his money allowed it to be known that he was the person in most critical need and a match to an available kidney. But all other accusations are part of the territory for the rich and famous, and very hard to prove.
> 
> ...


Damn man, at least get the organ right


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

In the end, mortality doesn't recognize wealth. Death is the great equalizer. The one thing that a fancy mausoleum and a regular burial plot have in common is that there's a dead body in each of them.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> In the end, mortality doesn't recognize wealth. Death is the great equalizer. The one thing that a fancy mausoleum and a regular burial plot have in common is that there's a dead body in each of them.



Yes, but I would want to be the inheritor of the guy who can afford the fancy mausoleum. 

In general I find the lives of successful people interesting. 

Just a random comment here: Many lives ago when I did a few year stint driving long haul truck all over the 48 I listened to tons of audiobooks. For about a week I listened to all the Biography books the library had. The one common thread that I found in these rich and famous biographies was many said the most satisfying and important act they ever did was have children.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Damn man, at least get the organ right


ah liver, kidney, same thing 

Well, in my defense, the issue is NOT the particular organ, but the process. And besides, I have an excuse. My little Rx cocktail.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Geniuses seem to have a short life span.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Geniuses seem to have a short life span.



Well that's a relief to me, I always wanted a long life. :whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

A sad day indeed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just listened to his story, amazing! To bad, no one could fill those shoes.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Geniuses seem to have a short life span.


I'm doomed.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I think everything Steve Jobs ever said was quoted and posted on Facebook today, 12 times over.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> ah liver, kidney, same thing
> 
> Well, in my defense, the issue is NOT the particular organ, but the process. And besides, I have an excuse. My little Rx cocktail.


Yeah, but what's your excuse all those *other* times? :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I really don't know anything about his personal life and I think it's a pretty common phenomenon that many "visionary" people are (were) jerkwads in their private lives.
> Still, the guy was amazing at what he accomplished in his field and that is all I was referencing to.


Sorry wasn't just referring to you. I had read that drivel about 15 times when I posted that yesterday, and was a little sick of it. 

People like to dismiss how someone lived their life because they were successful in business. Which in the end doesn't really matter does it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> People like to dismiss how someone lived their life because they were successful in business. Which in the end doesn't really matter does it?


I am not privy to how he lived his life other than he was private and a shrewd business man so I may be missing something but it seems when you are successful in business you always have enemies.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Was referring to this.. Wonder who died so teh Steve could get his transplant ahead of them?


http://www.painttalk.com/f23/wow-jobs-dead-15780/#post253527


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I hardly know anything about Steve Jobs either as a person or as a business man, and I don't use any apple products. Furtermore, I'm a hardcore conservative and Jobs was a big time liberal. That being said, I can't help but have a tremendous amount of respect for the man. I really admire hard work, vision, and people who are passionate about what they do. He was all of those things, and as a result, he changed the way the world transmits, receives and consumes all forms of media. The technology world will miss him...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Was referring to this.. Wonder who died so teh Steve could get his transplant ahead of them?


I was never a big fan of apple, and as much as it is an alternative to the Evil Empire, it is still an empire trying to take over the world. Can't say I had any more blind love for Jobs than I do for Gates. Two peas in different pods.

But, to accuse someone of simply using his money to buy an organ at the expense of another more critically needy person, really should be backed up with facts more reliable than internet rumor.

I not saying he didn't do this, but I certainly won't condemn his soul to eternal damnation because I read it on the internet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I was never a big fan of apple, and as much as it is an alternative to the Evil Empire, it is still an empire trying to take over the world. Can't say I had any more blind love for Jobs than I do for Gates. Two peas in different pods.
> 
> But, to accuse someone of simply using his money to buy an organ at the expense of another more critically needy person, really should be backed up with facts more reliable than internet rumor.
> 
> I not saying he didn't do this, but I certainly won't condemn his soul to eternal damnation because I read it on the internet.


I know you are trying to beat me to 10,000 posts but damn morning day and night I can't compete with that lol. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll trade my back for 1000 posts


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

daArch said:


> I'll trade my back for 1000 posts


and the drug reaction for 8,000


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Besides, you have only 200 to go, I have 800. This isn't even a contest. You're gonna get there first if you never saw a computing device again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Besides, you have only 200 to go, I have 800. This isn't even a contest. You're gonna get there first if you never saw a computing device again.


Oh boy - a race! :thumbup:

I0,000!!! - and I'm full of myself (among other things) right now for simply closing in on 750. Move over everyone in the Z! :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Besides, you have only 200 to go, I have 800. This isn't even a contest. You're gonna get there first if you never saw a computing device again.


That is the drugs talking, the Bill I know would of never conceded. lol :jester:


researchhound said:


> Oh boy - a race! :thumbup:
> 
> I0,000!!! - and I'm full of myself (among other things) right now for simply closing in on 750. Move over everyone in the Z! :whistling2:


you will be there tomorrow Dan.:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That is the drugs talking, the Bill I know would of never conceded. lol :jester:


 I know I'm competitive, but I ain't no patron saint of lost causes.

Besides, if the drugs were talking, I'd be up all night. Can't sleep anyway on these things, might as well drivel on endlessly into the wee hours.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Sorry wasn't just referring to you. I had read that drivel about 15 times when I posted that yesterday, and was a little sick of it.
> 
> People like to dismiss how someone lived their life because they were successful in business. Which in the end doesn't really matter does it?


No apologies needed. I get what you're saying and I'm not defending anything he did in his personal life (which I know next to nothing about). Just that what he accomplished professionally *was* incredible and that's all I was basing my statement on.

I have very high regard for Winston Churchill (as evidenced by my sig lines) and what he accomplished for his nation, and the world, during WWII. However, by all accounts he was arrogant, petulant, egotistical, and vindictive. Still, that doesn't diminish his accomplishments on the world stage. Generally, "big" figures have big egos which can make them big jerks. There are obvious exceptions - Ghandi and Lincoln (please - no flames from the south) readily come to mind. But very often, the greater the public persona, the lesser the private individual.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I changed my mind and may have jumped to conclusions on this transplant deal.

This article points out that, Jobs wealth actually helped others in need of transplants rather than hurt. It's counter-intuitive, but it does make some sense if you think it through. It has to do with transplants being administered on a regional basis. 

http://www.quora.com/Organ-Transpla...able-to-get-his-liver-transplant-in-Tennessee


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I know I'm competitive, but I ain't no patron saint of lost causes.
> 
> Besides, if the drugs were talking, I'd be up all night. Can't sleep anyway on these things, might as well drivel on endlessly into the wee hours.


Jeeze Bill, that's terrible. I'd think they would have the opposite effect and you would at least get a little refuge in sleep. Hope the surgery schedule gets confirmed soon.
Dan


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I think I changed my mind and may have jumped to conclusions on this transplant deal.
> 
> This article points out that, Jobs wealth actually helped others in need of transplants rather than hurt. It's counter-intuitive, but it does make some sense if you think it through. It has to do with transplants being administered on a regional basis.
> 
> http://www.quora.com/Organ-Transpla...able-to-get-his-liver-transplant-in-Tennessee


Thank you TJ for digging deeper into the story and educating us. In this day and age of short attention spans and sound-bytes, there is always more to any story than what sells TV ratings.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Jeeze Bill, that's terrible. I'd think they would have the opposite effect and you would at least get a little refuge in sleep. Hope the surgery schedule gets confirmed soon.
> Dan


Yah, yesterday was a BAD med day. I was like speeding, wired. The night before I just couldn't get to sleep, but once I did, I was comatose. The med coctail I'm taking is raising hell with me, I may adjust down. 

And so I don't have to open a new thread, I'd like to update those who have expressed interest. The first opening the Doc has is Dec 2. As I told the woman who schedules these things, 

"I am NOT happy at the delay, but I understand. I hang wallpaper and I ask customers who are in a rush, 'Do you really want someone who is available tomorrow? Someone who is sitting home twiddling their thumbs waiting for the phone to ring? Or would you rather wait for someone who is in demand?' "

Yah, I can wait for someone with whom I can have confidence.

I will talk to my PCP about different meds.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Yah, yesterday was a BAD med day. I was like speeding, wired. The night before I just couldn't get to sleep, but once I did, I was comatose. The med coctail I'm taking is raising hell with me, I may adjust down.
> 
> And so I don't have to open a new thread, I'd like to update those who have expressed interest. The first opening the Doc has is Dec 2. As I told the woman who schedules these things,
> 
> ...



Of course, like our customers, what we'd like is for the in demand person to make space for us - and they *should*!!! :thumbsup: 

I was sharing your dilemma with my wife and she said your pharmacist can often advise you on adjusting the the times when you take the different drugs to make it easier on you. They dealt with this issue with a lot with their patients. You've likely already done that, but if not, it might be worth a shot. Take care. 
Dan


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Of course, like our customers, what we'd like is for the in demand person to make space for us - and they *should*!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was sharing your dilemma with my wife and she said your pharmacist can often advise you on adjusting the the times when you take the different drugs to make it easier on you. They dealt with this issue with a lot with their patients. You've likely already done that, but if not, it might be worth a shot. Take care.
> Dan



Thanks Dan, I'm doing that myself and I just gotta get the timing tuned (sounds like an old mechanically timed car ignition - coil, distributor, points, condensor. Wnat a pain they were) 

The Doc said two 5's of Oxy every six hours, I'm now doing one 5 every four. Plus 600 ibuprofen every 8. I think the recent addition of the gabapentin is what's doing it. I may drop it from the menu and just live with a little more pain.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

and here I was thinking this was an economy thread :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> and here I was thinking this was an economy thread :jester:



It is, the economics of being drugged. The daily highs and lows, whether it's better to sit tight or gobble up any available inventory, to cash out or to save for a rainy day, and how to manage stock when the market is closed for the weekend.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> It is, the economics of being drugged. The daily highs and lows, whether it's better to sit tight or gobble up any available inventory, to cash out or to save for a rainy day, and how to manage stock when the market is closed for the weekend.


Ahem, I vaguely remember those days....:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Ahem, I vaguely remember those days....:whistling2:



if you can remember them, you weren't there


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A interesting article about the man, and talking about the people taking this too far.

http://www.artinfo.com/news/story/3...nlda&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

regular people need heroes. They need demi-gods for some reason. I won't delve into pseudo-psychology and explain why.

Some people found that need in Michael Jackson. And his personality flaws were much more easily seen, yet folks still deified him.

And Elvis. 

and many more through history. 

One thing is for certain, Jobs did exert a lot of influence on how we manage our daily lives. He did make a difference. 

Perhaps it would be healthy for people to step back and look more objectively at his life, but we know it ain't gonna happen


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Apple made some good products, and Steve Jobs being the egotistical jerk that he was made sure nothing other then his products would work on his machines. These machines were made in China, but he charged enough that you would think he hand made each one in his basement. 
I got no love for him, he is no better then the people who own Walmart, just a rich schmuck working the system to get richer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This article describes the supply chain that Apple used to make their products and what could be called ****ty working conditions that the suppliers had for it's workers, so that Apple could profit.

I know it's not only Apple that does this, but, this company seems to present itself like it's hip to stuff like this and it's users seem to think of themselves as "enlightened". 

http://www.artinfo.com/news/story/3...nlda&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> This article describes the supply chain that Apple used to make their products and what could be called ****ty working conditions that the suppliers had for it's workers, so that Apple could profit.
> 
> I know it's not only Apple that does this, but, this company seems to present itself like it's hip to stuff like this and it's users seem to think of themselves as "enlightened".
> 
> http://www.artinfo.com/news/story/3...nlda&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


C'mon TJ, I'd expect better than blanket statements like that from you. 

I've always been an Apple user. I started with one and although I had plenty of experiences using PCs, I always preferred a Mac for my personal use. I don't think of my self as enlightened or as "anything" in particular other than a regular guy who has a preference for a particular product. I know lots of others who also use them and they are no more "enlightented" (nor would they think of themselves as such) than anyone using a PC.

Dan


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> C'mon TJ, I'd expect better than blanket statements like that from you.
> 
> I've always been an Apple user. I started with one and although I had plenty of experiences using PCs, I always preferred a Mac for my personal use. I don't think of my self as enlightened or as "anything" in particular other than a regular guy who has a preference for a particular product. I know lots of others who also use them and they are no more "enlightented" (nor would they think of themselves as such) than anyone using a PC.
> 
> Dan


Yep, you are right. I didn't need to say that and , unfortunately detracted from the point of my post.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I will agree that Apple tries to market themselves as being hip and PCs as stodgy and out of date. But that's purely an advertising ploy that's been used by practically every company out there. For me they were simply what I was introduced to early in my computer education and I've stayed with them because I'm comfortable with them. I also like that they are well built, dependable, and the customer support from Apple is usually top notch. 

As for the conditions under which they may be assembled, I don't like to take my data from internet sites simply because there can be too many hidden motives behind what is put out there. I'm not saying it's untrue, just that I view such sources with skepticism. Likely any company (and now we're talking about a lot) that does business out of China is in a similar situation to some extent. All the more reason to put pressure on manufacturers to bring those jobs home to the USA.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I don't like to take my data from internet sites simply because there can be too many hidden motives behind what is put out there. I'm not saying it's untrue, just that I view such sources with skepticism.


You don't believe *EVERYTHING* you read on the 'net? I do. :thumbup:


----------

